# [SOLVED] Music on website, LEGAL??



## Yervand

http://www.hideout.com.br/blog/

as you can see that web has a music player with songs. is that legal?
not that i am an owner to remove the songs! I like the website very much and the songs too!

the whole thing is.. my cousin had a website. i uploaded about 20 songs on it and posted them in a player just like on the web above, after what i put that player on myspace. 

in about 3 month (i think) website gets deleted. the only thing provider told us (Yahoo! Business) is "illegal server activity". My guess is - copy righted music that I've uploaded.

Is my guess right?
Is it legal to upload music on webhosting like Yahoo! Business and then put it to music players?
Or is it just illegal on that particular webhosting, and there are hostings that allow it?


Thanks..


----------



## Iomega0318

*Re: Music on website, LEGAL??*

As far as I know it is illegal to host it for downloads but to use it on a player as far as my knowledge goes is legal but I could be wrong, I have had a player on myspace with music on it for years now and the music is hosted from one of my sites, not saying which though lol.. and I have never had problems, and yes I use Yahoo! Small Business to host my sites..


----------



## Insignia

*Re: Music on website, LEGAL??*

The easiest way to look at this would be :

Is it legal for you to go to someones web site, steal all content and graphic and put it on your own web site?

The simple answer is no.

The same goes for putting music on the web.

There's no comparison for what you're doing and what Myspace does... With Myspace, the artists upload and allow users to put on there profile.

When you are using the music, you put the music there and by my guess didn't ask the artist if it was ok.

So before opening a web site of this kind you should have some written evidence from the creator/artist that you can use there content for it to be legal.

So is it legal? No, it's a copyright infringement.


----------



## Iomega0318

*Re: Music on website, LEGAL??*

Oh, well that clears it up lol.. Guess I should take that music down then


----------



## Insignia

*Re: Music on website, LEGAL??*

Ha ha, sorry to be the bearer of bad news but hey... It's the law


----------



## Iomega0318

*Re: Music on website, LEGAL??*

lol.. eh, in the back of my mind I knew the day would come :|
I just didn't want it to lol, I guess it was bound to though !


----------



## Yervand

*Re: Music on website, LEGAL??*

there must be some kind of safe way to do it =) 
maybe illegal, but safe for my web, so if it get's deleted i won't loose my web. is there any mp3 hosting web that allows to access uploaded file by a direct link?


----------



## ebackhus

*Re: Music on website, LEGAL??*

Without first obtaining permission from the producer of the music there is NO legal way you can have it on your website in any way, shape, or form.


----------

